
Why Everyone Will Totally Read This Column  - ghosh
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304579404579231772007379090
======
Wingman4l7
_Subheading that actually explains what the article is about:_

"A Gawker Editor Tells How He Picks 'Viral' Content Readers Can't Resist
Sharing"

